# FS: Complete 33 gallon long setup.



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Selling my 33g long tank with everything you need to setup.

Tank is 48"x12"x12" and is in very good condition.

Comes with...

- Stealth heater
- Hydor Koralia powerhead
- Rena XP2 filter w/ some used media
- GLO t5ho 2x54w light fixture w/ coralife 6400k bulbs (48" long)
- Double stack stand, fits one tank on top, one on bottom. (48"x12", not sure on height)
- Power bar
- Timer for lights

Asking $350 obo. Located in Surrey, fleetwood area. Let me know if you have any questions, thanks, Tyson.

Pics.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

up to the top


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

someone should buy this


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

to the top.

new price of $350obo!


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I sure like it but it's too close to Christmas.I like long shallow tanks.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, if I still have it after xmas, lemme know if you want it


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

still heeeereeee


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

*33 long*

Might try parting out ? looking for a 33 long tank only .


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry, not looking to part out, just want it sold as a complete unit.

Still for sale though people!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Apr 24, 2010)

I am thinking about this.


----------



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, this tank would be perfect for a new project I was thinking about  But I don't have the room for it at the moment 

Bump for a great tank though !


----------



## Edwii (Jan 1, 2012)

Send me a message if you want to part out the filter(include an asking price if you are)
Thank you.


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

Still for sale?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Sold to Dunbar Painting!


----------

